# Intnl driver's license



## squirestone (Jul 26, 2015)

Hi,

Being in Greece now for 12 years, I've let my US driver's license lapse and now have a Greece one. Fine and dandy. But now I want to rent a car (in October) in New Zealand and have to have an International Driver's License (that grey book). It seems that the Greek government has cut back on stuff like this being provided out in the boonies (I'm in Galaxidi). Please, does anyone have any idea how I can get one without driving to Athens 3 or 4 times? (plus 100 eu, and long waits, and dealing with Greek paperwork, etc, etc.)

Thanks.


----------



## OldPro (Feb 18, 2015)

LOL, you've been in Greece for 12 years, surely you know that 3/4 trips, long waits, etc. is normal.

I can see your problem though. If you could renew your US State license, you would not need the IDP. NZ are happy as long as your license is in English.

If there is no way to renew your US license then you are stuck with having to do what you have to do to get an IDP. They are issued by ELPA
Google Translate

The government has nothing to do with them so I don't know why you are indicating that they do. Check with ELPA in Patras to see if they issue them there.


----------



## squirestone (Jul 26, 2015)

*idl*

Thanks, I'll check about finding them in Patra. Hubby wants to make a trip to Pratikar anyway, but please make it one trip!!! 

Thanks so much for the suggestion!


----------

